# basecoat blender



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

never used this before so anything to watch out for?

have a nasty creen civic color to do in solvent and its mega fine silver and green mica, any form of feathering out or spotting with the base on the old color leaves a silver halo at the edge of the fan pattern (its worse than trying to blend silver imo)

my paint factors say this will solve it? just put some down first, spray the base, flash then clear and it stops the dry silver edge?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup just spray the rest of the panel upto your repair and blend straight into it while its wet ....usually 2 guns 1 with blender 1 with paint straight after each other 


Tommy


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

pretty much the same as clear coat fade out then

thankee!


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

or maybe not :lol:

supplier only sell the ppg 851 blender.

pretty much do the repair as normal, start on damage and work each pass out further and then mix 50 base to 50% 851 fade thinners and fan that down back into the repair (rarther than fanning out)

much better but still not perfect. but then color is a complete pig.

would rather do another tri stage rs as it was far easier lol


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

No not the method mate !


The product of clear base coat is refered to a wet bed blend the process would do is 


clear base in 1 gun colour in another 



1st coat 

spray the full panel around the repair area with the clear base coat 

grab colour and straight away apply a colour coat ....fanning the gun to fade out as per normal 

let flash 

2nd coat same as 1st 

3rd coat wet bed and do your drop/effect coat to achive the metallic orientation/lay out 

let dry fully and check with sun gun 



OR 

Use a decent water based scheme :thumb: I have used debeer for a couple of years and its effortless to blend silvers etc ....they have alot of ongoing research and colour updates to download weekly 

great system !


Tommy


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Aaran said:


> or maybe not :lol:
> 
> supplier only sell the ppg 851 blender.
> 
> ...


This is just the same as using thinners without actually thinng the paint as such !

can still be done like this but not what your aiming for

T


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

This guy dose it but only on last coat Real tricky colours i would do the full 3 with bcb


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I now use clear Base for the blends on silvers and colours with a lot of silver in and once you get the hang of it it's effortless really,lay a wet bed in your blend area only and straight away lay down the colour so it feathers onto the wet clear base -its this thats stops it mottling and haloing as its landing on a wet coat and not standing up ! I lay clear base before all my colour coats hth


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Scoobycarl said:


> I now use clear Base for the blends on silvers and colours with a lot of silver in and once you get the hang of it it's effortless really,lay a wet bed in your blend area only and straight away lay down the colour so it feathers onto the wet clear base -its this thats stops it mottling and haloing as its landing on a wet coat and not standing up ! I lay clear base before all my colour coats hth


would you do this on full repaints or just bleeds mate?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

No mate as in theory with a full repaint You are laying full wet coats of colour on all of the car ! Its only a problem when you are trying to blend a silver colour into the original colour on that panel,when blending it out its like a dust coat which causes the metalics to land in suff marks when flatted ! They seem to lay better in a clear wet bed


----------

